# Rv Vent Fan



## Jon & Debbie (Jul 19, 2008)

I opened our bathroon vent only to find that the exhaust fan blades all fell off. Any ideas why and what we should repalce the vent with?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got this one in yesterday UPS. Hallflemming put one in and said it was a great upgrade. It cost me less than $50 shipping included. Installing today. http://www.rvandvansurplus.com/vortexvents.asp?Vehicletype=RV# ---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They fell off because they get baked with UV light and the plastic becomes brittle and eventually cracks. The blades fail first, but check the vent cover too because eventually they will crack as well.

X2 on replacing it with an upgraded fan. An additional vent rain cover will also help shield things in the future.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I know the fan in our 250RS seems not be of high quality - dirt, bumpy road conditions, as well as sunlight, could all play a part in why these fans break down. When we first bought our TT, we installed the Maxxair brand covers - per recommendation from the group here.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Jon & Debbie said:


> I just got this one in yesterday UPS. Hallflemming put one in and said it was a great upgrade. It cost me less than $50 shipping included. Installing today. http://www.rvandvansurplus.com/vortexvents.asp?Vehicletype=RV# ---Mike


X2 What Mike said. Go with a new high-powered fan. The benefits are great. Installation is pretty darn easy. If I can do it, I'm sure you can!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Had the same thing happen, but when I turned it on! I bought 3 MaxxAir II vent covers and one Fantastic replacement fan. Here's a couple of pics from my replacement project last fall. It really was pretty easy! The hardest part was getting all the old caulk off and trimming the internal flashing at an angle to conicide with the slope of the roof. The Fantastic fan moves a TON of air and is very quiet too! So go for it!









New stuff.









Out with the old...









New fan in place, just not buttoned up yet.









All done and weathertight.









View from further away.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just finished it up. It was pretty easy. Just remove and replace. All I needed was a phillips head screwdriver and to take out the old and put in the new. No need to mess with the roof seal at all. It took a little longer because I had to adapt it for the ventine vent that keystone uses but there were no instructions inside like the box said there would be. For $39.95....this thing really moves some air. ---Mike


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

WTG! Looks great!


----------

